# door lock probs.



## s14swanger (May 2, 2004)

i just got a 95 240sx. when i press up on the lock/unlock switch it unlocks fine, but when i press down on the switch nuthin happens. please help


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you might want to explain that a little better.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

I htink he means when he presses Lock it doenst lock, but when he presses Unlock It Unlocks fine


----------

